# Swagbucks gripe



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok I am not happy with it at all, twice now I have had problems and have written them with no response back, this latest one really upsets me. I have enough to get 2 amazon cards, when I go to claim them, I have to do a cell phone verification, So I put in my number and it says that it's not a cell phone number...:grit:What???? People call it all the time. So I wrote them about it a few days ago and still no response. Since this is the second issue I have revived no response to, then I assume this is the way they do business and they will not get a recommendation from me.:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Never had any problems here.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I for one will not recommend them to anyone, still no response.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I never got points for several of my transactions with them, but I haven't heard too many bad things about them.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cell phone number verification? I have never had to put any phone numbers in to redeem a card.
I am having problems with referrals not showing up even after the 48 hours. I had to email them yesterday...will have to wait until tomorrow for a response...because I know my mom used the right link to sign up under me because I was there helping me and she is still not under my referral list. I know of at least one other person that did not show up but I am not sure how active they are so I don't think I am missing many points there.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Go to the facebook page and contact them on it. ?? I have only had one problem and they fixed it right away. Hope they are not going downhill like everything seems to be.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:hrm: I thought it was just me. I am over Swagbucks.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't have facebook, But I am gonna give them a couple more days as they say not to include weekends with the wait time, but really this is poor service and I am not satisfied. The last time I sent them a mail with my problem I never heard back from them at all.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I just redemed 5 each a doy or two apart. Still waiting on the 1st one to show up. Wasn't asked for my phone # at all. Just my street address. 
My gf who I signed up under hasn't mentioned any problems just that she ordered another book ect. from Amazon.
I'm planning on using the gift cards for survial preps - first aid/trama kit supplies, space blankets, camping gear stuffs.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

This is what I am getting when I try to redeem my bucks, "*Account Authentication
You've been randomly selected for mobile account verification.
Click "Start Now" below to complete this quick and easy process.*" I still have not heard from them< I am not happy and I will let everyone I know that it's not worth your time or effort.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry that it is not going well for you. I have found it to be worth my time and effort. It is only the 21st of this month and I have already cashed out $25 worth of Amazon gift cards. I have enough to cash out another one but I have already hit my 5 max of them so now I will have to find something else to spend my Swag bucks on for the rest of this month.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am done with swagbucks! Still no answer, and I have been planning on starting a review blog, they will be the first on my list. I can say it will not be a good one, makes me really mad because I was saving up to get my daughter a mini sewing machine as a surprise. Oh well I guess I will pay cash and count my experience with swagbucks as a loss of my time.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you ever get this resolved ?


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

No they never did respond back to me.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I just posted on their facebook page and will see if they respond. If they do I will try to connect you and them. I have found by posting on FB pages for companies usually gets a fast response.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

katlupe said:


> I just posted on their facebook page and will see if they respond. If they do I will try to connect you and them. I have found by posting on FB pages for companies usually gets a fast response.


Thanks, I don't have FB and have no plans to get it. I changed my cell phone # and it finally went through. Still not happy that they never contacted me about the problem. And for me well they won't be getting any referrals from me.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Merks, I am so glad you got your money!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks pam, but it really means nothing now with all the crap I had to go through. I was really excited about it all, but their not contacting me when I had the troubles not once but twice has really just discouraged me. It's alot of time to get the bucks and then when you have trouble redeeming and they don't respond to you, well that just is not acceptable.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

They did respond to me on FB. They said eventually everyone will have to go through the mobile phone verification thing. I said not me. I won't give it out.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm lost what are you all talking about ( cell #) ?

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

katlupe said:


> They did respond to me on FB. They said eventually everyone will have to go through the mobile phone verification thing. I said not me. I won't give it out.


What if you don't have one?? That does not even make sense.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

katlupe said:


> They did respond to me on FB. They said eventually everyone will have to go through the mobile phone verification thing. I said not me. I won't give it out.


Doing the verification didn't really bother me, what did was when I put in my cell # is that it came back and told me it wasn't a cell # .....UMMMM yes it is use it all the time! Well after I changed my # I tried again and it worked, but They never e-mailed me back when I couldn't get the other number to work. Like pam says what if someone doesn't have a cell? I just think it's all way more hassle then worth it.


----------

